# I don't own a vinyl cutter - anyone willing to cut and sell me some of my designs?



## AJapparel (Dec 20, 2011)

I just recently bought a heat press and top notch heat transfer paper, but even after ONE wash I find lots of fading and cracking. I don't own a vinyl cutter as of yet, and am clueless how to use one or where to start. Therefore, I was wondering if there is anyone who would be willing to cut some of my designs and ship them to me? Most of my designs are simple text or circle graphics. Just so I can try them out. Price quotes can be PM'd to me or stated down below. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would be happy to help you, i have sent you a pm with the details!


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

I sent a PM


----------



## integrity1 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have also PM'd you.


----------



## AJapparel (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for all your help guys! Could you please include an email address in your PMs so I can send design ideas etc? The photo tool on the forums is too much of a hassle when dealing with multiple ones. Thanks!


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

I also would like to find a print/cutter, O want to do vinyl stickers and decals. Please PM me with your contact info and basic prices, Or you can Email me direct at my screen name at Gmail


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

anyone does vinyl tansfers?


----------



## ranger648 (Apr 3, 2012)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

